# 4 Day Dry Aged Steak



## Max1 (Sep 21, 2015)

I know it has been a while since I have posted anything, at which I hope to change here shortly.

So recently I got out a Ribeye steak for myself, low and behold everyone in the household wants one, go figure right?

I tried to tell them that I was going to dry age them, but none of them knew what I was talking about. I just told them to trust me, it would be okay, you just have to wait 4 days.

First I started out with my normal 45 minute salting, to pull out the extra moister.






Here is the steak after one day of dry aging.





Here is where you can really see the difference between the 4 day dry age steak, and the ones just out of the package. Mine was on the left hand side.





A little seasoning never hurt anyone! I normally use worcestershire sauce, couple shakes of Lawrey's Seasoning Salt, and minced garlic. (I like garlic!!!)





I was being lazy and used my gasser for this quick cook. So I lit up the Weber, and went from there.





Here is the plated pic...... Steak, home fries, sauteed mushrooms, and onions, and a little salad.









I thought I would be nice, and share my last bite with you all.













And FIN!!!!


----------



## Bosko (Sep 21, 2015)

Thankfully you held the calories down with "Diet" orange crush......


----------



## Its not burned (Sep 21, 2015)

A couple of comments:


The pic with the finished steak plated is amazing. 
The pic with the fork raised up and the last bit of steak, intended to tease us, is evidence of a sick mind. 
In some of those pics the pop cans blend in so well with the tablecloth, it's hard to tell where one ends and the other begins. 
Using gas isn't lazy, it's expeditious. 
The pic with the finished steak plated is amazing. (worth saying twice)


So, how'd it taste?


----------



## Bosko (Sep 21, 2015)

better yet, what kind of seeds are 5 cents....see whatIdidthar....


----------



## Its not burned (Sep 21, 2015)

Bosko said:


> better yet, what kind of seeds are 5 cents....see whatIdidthar....


 
:prayer:


----------



## Max1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Can only drink diet Bosko. It tasted very good, which is why I am doing the whole thing over Wednesday.  :P   Very sick mind by the way.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 21, 2015)

Max said:


> Can only drink diet Bosko. It tasted very good, which is why I am doing the whole thing over Wednesday.  :P   Very sick mind by the way.



Why because you are a diabetic?
Have you always been one from a young age?


----------



## Max1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes because I am diabetic, and no I do not have childhood diabetes. I have had it for around 3 years now.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 22, 2015)

Max said:


> Yes because I am diabetic, and no I do not have childhood diabetes. I have had it for around 3 years now.



Well you know how to fix it then,,,,,,,,enough said


----------



## Its not burned (Sep 22, 2015)

Max said:


> Yes because I am diabetic, and no I do not have childhood diabetes. I have had it for around 3 years now.


 
That sucks. It just hit my son-in-law about 3 months ago. No warning, nothing. He is not overweight and had no warning signs. He went from not being diabetic to Type I. 

Good luck to you sir, seems you've learned how to manage it and live within your parameters.


----------



## Max1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Fix? There is no fix for your pancreas not producing insulin. I am more than likely going to have to give myself 3 shots a day for the rest of my life, though I am a type 2 diabetic. It hit me the same way. One day I was fine, the next, thought I was having a heart attack. Got to the hospital, my blood sugar was over 700. Turn out, nothing was wrong with my heart, so that was a good thing, just had to learn to not eat sugar. Once you stop eating sugar, you really don't miss it. Every now and then you get cravings, but other than that.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 22, 2015)

What's your BMI if I may ask?


----------



## Its not burned (Sep 22, 2015)

Max said:


> I am more than likely going to have to give myself 3 shots a day for the rest of my life, though I am a type 2 diabetic.


 
Pretty much what happened with him. They tell him he's a Type 1-1/2. In other words, he is a Type I that can currently get by as a Type II, but will inevitably be a Type 1, just waiting for his pancreas to completely shut down. 

Up until this, I thought Type 1's were only from childhood. I am surprised to speak with someone else who was affected in a virtually identical way. Keep up the fight.


It isn't always weight. He had just tried out for the State Police Academy and passed everything but pushups. They invited him back at the next tryouts. You don't get that far in the physical tests with a high BMI, yet there he is.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 22, 2015)

Lookin' great Max!


----------



## Max1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks bbquzz....


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 28, 2015)

Great looking dinner Max!!!! Does dry aging a steak for only 4 days make a difference?


----------



## Max1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes it does! Hell the time I did it over night, made a huge difference. Just remember do not cover them with anything. Open air only.


----------



## Toby Keil (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks killer great cook, I would take your plate over any other. In fact, I'd lick that plate then maybe eat it as well  I love me a good dry aged steak!


----------

